# Looking for LogMeIn replacement



## Jasson.Pass (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anyone know of a good logmein replacement that has an interface like Central? They used to allow unlimited accounts and now they decided to turn around and charge a lot of money starting at $500/yr for just 25 machines.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 16, 2015)

TeamViewer. They do have MO subscriptions, just have to request it. Or just pay one time. Or use the free version. Up to you.



Jasson.Pass said:


> Does anyone know of a good logmein replacement that has an interface like Central? They used to allow unlimited accounts and now they decided to turn around and charge a lot of money starting at $500/yr for just 25 machines.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 16, 2015)

Teamviewer is the only real alternative I could find when I needed it. 

Shame they now charge for logmein.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jan 16, 2015)

For one of my companies customers we utilize join.me which works pretty well for most use cases.  It is a little different however in starting the session as they treat it more like a meeting app then a remote help app, but with little practice you should be able to talk anyone through being able to use it.  The URL for it is nice though, if you buy an account you can setup a shortname for your URL like join.me / mybusiness which makes it a bit easier to use than telling someone to go to join.me and enter the numerical code they provide otherwise.

I don't know of any other alternatives off the top of my head.

Edit: seems that if you try to use any version of the join.me URL followed by / something it instead of staying text inserts the title from their page which is just advertising... so that is why the above has spaces in it.

Cheers!


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jan 16, 2015)

What about Chrome Remote Desktop, TeamViewer's new competitor?


----------



## Kalam (Jan 16, 2015)

Screenconnect.


----------



## Leyton (Jan 18, 2015)

Remote Utilities is quite nice.


----------



## clarity (Jan 18, 2015)

I starting use TeamViewer when LogMeIn went paid only. TeamViewer is pretty nice. It has a lot of useful features that the free version of LogMeIn did not have. I only use it rarely, but it has never let me down in the times that I have.


----------



## JohnP (Jan 21, 2015)

Beanywhere Support Express is a good alternative. Anyone tried it before?


----------



## Prasanta Shee (Jun 28, 2017)

One more very good Logmein alternative which you may try is: R-HUB remote support servers. It is an on premise solution and is only one time cost.


----------

